
Setuptools-Distribute merge announcement - xentac
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/distutils-sig/2013-March/020126.html
======
metachris
This is very good news indeed -- life will be easier for lots of Python-based
projects, with the distribute changes merged into setuptools!

~~~
pekk
This isn't good news because it means we are going to be suffering along with
setuptools even longer, which is substantially the cause of all the packaging
pain in Python.

If it made sense to reject distutils2 as having too much cruft, it makes even
less sense to accept setuptools which will be even cruftier and provide an
eternal excuse not to switch to anything better

It certainly wasn't ever the problem that "distribute is not enough like
setuptools" which is all this should "solve".

~~~
metachris
I was not saying "distribute is not enough like setuptools", but rather meant
I'm glad the author of distribute is taking over setuptools, with the
maintainer of setuptools 'retiring'.

------
SafdarIqbal
Can someone here point to a _good_ article (or a couple of articles, for that
matter) explaining the history of Python packaging and the "new way of doing
things"?

~~~
chubot
This article has some good history: <http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2012/6/22/hate-
hate-hate-everywhere/>

------
ballard
What are the pros and cons, obvious and less so, of including pip as well?

------
dechols
So what does this mean for those of us who have made the jump to Distribute?
Do we now jump back to Setuptools in a year or something?

~~~
pyre

      | and phasing out the distribute fork as soon as
      | is practical
    

I'm guessing there will at least be an 'end date' where it'll be officially
deprecated.

